# Berkshire belly 11 days in



## 73saint (Jun 25, 2018)

dry curing a 13 lb Berkshire belly from tender belly.  Using smokin als Berkshire bacon method, and diggingdogs bacon calculator. 

I’ve read every bacon thread on this site, so I know that liquid formation in the cure is relevant to that particular belly.  I’ve seen some with lots of liquid and some with very little.  Usually by day 14 it’s absorbed back into the meat. 

But this particular cure, I’ve noticed there is virtually no liquid at all, in either of the three cures (vacuum sealed bags with little air left in). The meat appears to look reddish, and I have been diligently flipping, rotating and massaging.  

I don’t want to mess around with it, as I trust the process.  But has anyone else had this happen?  My intentions are to let it go at least 14 days (over 2” thick in some areas), but I’ve read some threads where folks add a little water if it’s not creating any.  Bellies feel good and firm.  Just looking for re-assurance.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 25, 2018)

Some will leach and some won't.Do NOT add water.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 25, 2018)

Should be fine.  I am one of those that will add a tablespoon of water if there isn't enough in the bag for my liking


----------



## 73saint (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok thanks y’all!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 25, 2018)

73saint said:


> dry curing a 13 lb Berkshire belly from tender belly.  Using smokin als Berkshire bacon method, and diggingdogs bacon calculator.
> 
> I’ve read every bacon thread on this site, so I know that liquid formation in the cure is relevant to that particular belly.  I’ve seen some with lots of liquid and some with very little.  Usually by day 14 it’s absorbed back into the meat.
> 
> ...


So you didn't read every bacon thread on SMF? Lol

I too get little to no water most of the time.

Trust the physics of curing...it's happening. If it doesn't i recommend you find yourself a patent lawyer and a ghost scientist who can guide you thru the process of patenting and publishing your method of preventing the salts from disolving in liquids. Nobel prize is within reach.

Just pulling your leg.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2018)

Same here, sometimes I get a lot of liquid & sometimes almost none.
Don't know the science behind it, but it never seemed to matter with the final product.
Al


----------



## 73saint (Jun 25, 2018)

As usual, the concise, well-informed and speedy (and sarcastic-thanks atomicsmoke) responses on this site are very much appreciated.

Thanks everyone!  Looking forward to creating a monster bacon thread with volumes of photos and (hopefully) useful info!


----------

